# New dog/puppy i flat with no garden.



## Markstar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi I'm new here it's my first post.

I have recently found my self living alone in a flat with no garden. I have my kids visit and stay 2-3 times per week they are aged 3 10 and 13. They are used to dogs and have a pet staffy of their own.

I do not work due to long term mental health issues depression/anxiety etc. I have been thinking long and hard about getting a canine companion. I would love to have one to share my life , but i have doubts because my flat has no garden, is this workable? I was thinking of a small less energetic breed like a pug?... A rescue dog would be nice but they may not be used to living in a flat , so should I go for a puppy? I am here the majority of the time / week and if I do go somewhere where I can't take a dog it would only be for a couple if hours at a time.. I'm prepared for 3 or 4 walks a day.. But is it possible to toilet train a dog in some sort of litter tray 

Hope that made sense thanks for reading.

Mark


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Honestly I would go for a rescue dog. I have mental health issues too and it's very hard to cope with a puppy, nevermind a puppy and toileting issues if it becomes hard to manage this in a flat. It can be done, but it wouldn't be easy, and teaching a dog to go in a litter tray/on puppy pads often causes a lot of problems regarding toileting inside as its confusing for them that they are allowed to go in one place but not another, much simpler to just have it all indoors.

Perhaps check out Dogs for Adoption & Rescue - DogsBlog.com as this is a site that collates data from many, many rescues so you can do a very refined search to find what you are looking for. Some rescues will not rehome to someone in a flat but some will do so keep at it if you decide to go down this route.


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

I personally wouldn't get a dog if I lived somewhere with no garden but many do.

Toilet training will be a pain as it is not just a few seconds to the outside world. You would probably have to use pads if getting a puppy.

Though some people find having a dog a theraputic aid what happens if the dog is a pain in the backside, a constant barker, behavioural issues etc? With your illness do you think you are strong enough to deal with any potential problems that may arise either with a puppy or a rescue. Not every dog turns out to be a fun bundle of joy.

What will happen when you are well enough to return to work? 
If it's a rental does your lease allow you to keep a dog? 
Are your neighbours understanding and friendly and accept the fact that there may be occasional pet related noise or will they be phoning the council every other day moaning.

Just some things to think about. Good luck


----------



## GummyMarmite (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you considered a golden oldie from a rescue? You won't have the toilet training to worry about, they are generally less energetic so should be less stressed about being in a flat then younger dogs, and make equally wonderful companions as younger dogs.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd go for a dog that's already toilet trained. 

It's good you're willing to walk the dog daily, but you'll find yourself taking your dog to the nearest toileting area several times a day for a quick wee. If its a shared garden you need to check your lease, otherwise you'll have to walk to the nearest lamppost and back. 

The only downside I can see is that you need to be prepared to meet their toilet needs whatever the weather. Whereas I can stay indoors in the pouring rain and let my dog out my back door for a quick wee, you'll have to get all your gear on and go out properly.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Barryjparsons said:


> Though some people find having a dog a theraputic aid what happens if the dog is a pain in the backside, a constant barker, behavioural issues etc? With your illness do you think you are strong enough to deal with any potential problems that may arise either with a puppy or a rescue. Not every dog turns out to be a fun bundle of joy.


I am sure it is possible, it would be easier with a dog that is already house trained though, but beware of ^^^^ this, sure a dog can be a great companion but they can also be a *lot *of hard work and stress. 
I think I am a pretty stable person mental health wise  but my latest has literally had me on my knees with stress and I am not sure how I would be coping if I had any issues myself.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't have a dog with no garden, but that's probably because I want to easily let my dog out for a pee without having to get the lead on and go for a walk every time he needed to go. However, if you're willing to put in the time then that's great and it's doable. Only problem is, what if your kids are staying and your dog needs a pee in the night when your kids are in bed? You can't take the dog out and leave your kids in bed alone... So how would that work?..

Also, are your health issues likely to get better over the next 15 years and you'd go back to work? Dogs are great healers and very good at helping with depression (my dog has given me my life back!). I work from home, so that's fine for me, but what about when you're ready to go back to work? Would you be able to afford some care for your dog if you did go back to work full time?... I don't want to sound unsympathetic as i'm not at all, I have struggled myself with despression and anxiety, but you need to look to the future and want to get back to a normal life with a job if you have any chance of feeling better. 

Just some things to think about... 

But if you do still decide on a dog, I would also consider an older rescue who doesn't need puppy potty training as it'd be very difficult with no garden.


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

definately go for a rescue, puppy would be alot of work in a flat, maddie is now 7 months old, woke me up last night for the toilet (we have a mirror on our landling that somehow the dogs have learnt to paw/bang if the need to toilet) took her downstairs only to find all the door keys were upstairs, by the time I had been and fetched the keys she had got too desperate on gone by the backdoor:thumbdown:


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

I too would advise a rescue, either elderly or a breed that doesn't require so much exercise, and therefore not particularly fussed about racing about in a garden.

Also, lots of the smaller breeds require a lot more exercise than you would think - my terrier would out walk a lot of larger breeds. Look into this carefully when choosing a breed choice, because if you aren't feeling up to walking much one day, they will stress you out more wanting walkies! (esp if used to you taking them out 3-4 times day)


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

I often wondered how people with no gardens get on but a month ago my husband and I went on holiday to New York, Manhattan and everyone lives in (high rise) apartments and we were amazed by the amount of dogs/dog owners we saw/met. I say met because my husband missed our 2 dogs so much he stopped Everydog dog owner for a chat & asked to say hello to the dogs....so embarassing! But the owners loved it. 

Good Luck, Lilian


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

While a garden can make things easier especially with pups, i don't think its a necessity. I have a garden but choose to take the dogs out on lead because we have a lot of cats locally. Sometimes in winter its quicker to just go for a walk round the block than clean the mud off. I've greyhounds and generally they don't need a lot of exercise & sleep a lot, so are often seen as suitable for apartments.

Definately consider what you'll do when you return to work after all may have a dog 10+yrs, also some thought to costs and what restrictions it may bring as they do add extra complications. 

I would look for a rescue dog ideally in a foster home so you can be more certain of the dogs suitability for your needs and with children. You could also look into fostering for a rescue if your not sure about long term commitment or volunteering as a dog walker for a rescue or organisation like cinnamon trust.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have no garden 

Well I do but its a small concrete courtyard which is big enough for my plants / shed and washing line. It is not used for toileting of any sort.

If Millies needs to go to the toilet she waits by the door / whines and we clip a lead on and nip over the road to the council grass verge 

We moved from a house with a large garden and in all honesty I do not miss it in terms of being a dog owner. 

I want my garden to be a chill out area not a toilet 

There is no reason why you cant have a dog just becuase you have no garden - it just means getting off your bum and not being able to just let them out. 

Once it becomes routine its really not a hassle and the dog quickly picks up on the routine


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

moomoo10 said:


> I often wondered how people with no gardens get on but a month ago my husband and I went on holiday to New York, Manhattan and everyone lives in (high rise) apartments and we were amazed by the amount of dogs/dog owners we saw/met. I say met because my husband missed our 2 dogs so much he stopped Everydog dog owner for a chat & asked to say hello to the dogs....so embarassing! But the owners loved it.
> 
> Good Luck, Lilian


I wa svery very worried about moving to our cottage with effectively no garden but onc eyour in a routine it really really isnt a hassle at all. 

Hubby loves it theres no lawn to mow 

BUT we want to move soon and one of the top priorities is a garden


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Personally I wouldn't have a dog with no garden, but that's probably because I want to easily let my dog out for a pee without having to get the lead on and go for a walk every time he needed to go. However, if you're willing to put in the time then that's great and it's doable. *Only problem is, what if your kids are staying and your dog needs a pee in the night when your kids are in bed? You can't take the dog out and leave your kids in bed alone... So how would that work?..*
> Also, are your health issues likely to get better over the next 15 years and you'd go back to work? Dogs are great healers and very good at helping with depression (my dog has given me my life back!). I work from home, so that's fine for me, but what about when you're ready to go back to work? Would you be able to afford some care for your dog if you did go back to work full time?... I don't want to sound unsympathetic as i'm not at all, I have struggled myself with despression and anxiety, but you need to look to the future and want to get back to a normal life with a job if you have any chance of feeling better.
> 
> Just some things to think about...
> ...


I guess it depend son the set up but I know in our case we have a grass verge opposite our house. I would be wlaking no further to take Millie there than if I were wondering down a garden path.

Once you get into a routine the dogs learn to go in there 'spot' - Millie knows she pees on the first patch of grass.  For toilet breaks theres no messing about pee a tfirs topportunity or miss out


----------

